# What to purchase.... UV, or Twinstar reactor(s)?



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

So im in a bit of a interesting spot....

my old UV finally bit the dust, and im looking to buy a new one....

So thinking about what product to buy, i remember the good ol' twinstar reactor "things"


I never understood how they work, or what exactly they do? i know that people claim "it gets/defeats algae (to some extent i imagine)" 
but how? and how does the machine(?) work?



Another option, buy the new UV, which is a large cost but pretty equivalent to what the twinstar reactor things are in price.... So im not to worried about that. 

What UV is recommended now a' days? I like in-lines, but, being inline adds like 100$ to the cost haha but im really open to anything under 250$


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Twin star electrolysis produces hydrogen and oxygen and some ozone. The oxygen oxidizes organics. It's not the same as UV where it damages living cells with radiation/light.

I use hydrogen peroxide to hurt algae during a water change.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a Twinstar rip off - Chihiros Doctor. As far as I can tell, it's only a gimmick. Didn't help with anything, but the cloud of tiny bubbles which get produced when it's on is nice..  I was using it for a few months to help with green dust algae and BBA, but there was zero difference. I would keep it running just for aesthetic reasons, but I eventually got bored by weekly cleaning of mesh in citric acid/vinegar and it sits in the drawer ever since. IMHO it's a total waste of money. Even producer couldn't explain how exactly is it supposed to work. They stated several times, that there is no ozone created. Go figure.. 

Long story short, don't bother with the "snake oil" and buy an UV if you want something really functional and scientifically proven


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

UV wouldn't help with BBA also. They only affect with water born organics.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

mysiak said:


> scientifically proven


UV's have a lot different purpose than a reactor, i posted this on ukaps and my Main suggestion was actually the chihiros doctor.... Many of my friends over there just happen to use it, and i didnt know! Its purpose isnt to get *RID* of algae, its to prevent it. So you also have to do a bit of work, its not plug and done!

As for UV, i think ill go this route because no one definitely knows if reactors can get rid of green water algae which, is a big thing for me because sometimes the guys who fill my co2 dont fill it properly and its the Only place to refill around here and not exchange so... 
But thats where im at now, leaning towards the old UV i had, its only like 60$ shipped so its not a big pocket breaker.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

If I'm supposed to do the main job to remove/prevent the algae, what's the point of having a gadget which is supposed to do it instead of me?  In my case it was totally useless, I got rid of BBA with healthy plants and adjusted photo period and light intensity. Green dust algae is present on the glass with or without a magic device. Btw. has someone an explanation of those various modes on Chihiros doctor? They sound incredibly nice, but so far no one could say what they do and how they differ (shrimp, plants, fish,..). I mean, doctor is fun, bubbly cloud is attractive, device is quite cheap, but I wouldn't buy it again.. In each case, I'm still interested in reading some scientific proof about its benefits and methods of working - if you happen to find something, please share it.

I'd say that going with an UV is a wise choice. If you have a bit of free time and some basic skills around electronics, you can build your own (very cheap) reactor..


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

mysiak said:


> ... If you have a bit of free time and some basic skills around electronics, you can build your own (very cheap) reactor..


Please give us some details on how to build it!! Perhaps in the DIY forum?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> Please give us some details on how to build it!! Perhaps in the DIY forum?


lol didnt notice he said this

that would be amazing


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

I haven't tried it (I don't consider myself as handy with bare electric wires  and after all, I already have Chihiros doctor), but saw a couple of articles/videos.

E.g.





Or translated article from Czech language https://translate.google.com/transl...hlavni-strana/jak-jsem-si-vyrobil-twinstar-do

Just search for "DIY twinstar" and you'll find other pages.

Btw. if you want some new toy for the tank, I'd advise to check Sochting oxydator. It's interesting little thing, which creates pure oxygen from hydrogen peroxide in a controlled manner. I am aware of one US distributor, but you might be able to source it somewhere else too. http://www.aquariumoxygenator.com/


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That looks like a neat little DIY project, but I doubt that I would ever want to risk having an electric device like that in my water. If someone was reporting really great results I might try it.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> That looks like a neat little DIY project, but I doubt that I would ever want to risk having an electric device like that in my water. If someone was reporting really great results I might try it.


As long as the DCV is low and the amp is low, there's no worry.

At the very least, the twinstar provides extra oxygen in the water.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

>electric
>diy
>not 4 me


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

This could be a great DIY project.

Going to have to test and see if the hydrogen burns at the waters surface.[smilie=b:


----------

